# Garbage disposal leaking from bottom



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

Time for a new one. I see it every couple of months, and there is nothing you can do. Hundred bucks for a badger 5 is easy money if you use it often (or the wife does :laughing


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

the_man said:


> Time for a new one. I see it every couple of months, and there is nothing you can do. Hundred bucks for a badger 5 is easy money if you use it often (or the wife does :laughing



Badger.....badger!!! I don't need no stinking badger!


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

abefroman said:


> Badger.....badger!!! I don't need no stinking badger!


Well fine then, apparently the wife likes fancy disposals :laughing: put in whatever you want, they'll all make sausage just fine :chef:


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

I had a badger 1 in the already, 1/3hp, should I go with the badger 5?


----------



## Binkstir (Mar 6, 2009)

I like the badger 5 for residential applications. They are nice disposals. Don't forget to knock the plug out for your dishwasher hookup if that's where your dishwasher drains.


----------



## rudolph58 (Mar 11, 2009)

Sears disposers use the same motor as ISE


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

badger 5 is a good basic disposal and the smallest one you should get. If you wanna spend a little bit more, the ISE Evolution compact is around 170 at depot, 3/4 HP, runs quieter, and is a much better quality :thumbsup:


----------



## Binkstir (Mar 6, 2009)

I installed a 3 phase ss-75 insinkerator awhile back (commercial kitchen). What a beast that thing was.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

lloydb said:


> I like the badger 5 for residential applications. They are nice disposals. Don't forget to knock the plug out for your dishwasher hookup if that's where your dishwasher drains.


My dish washer appears to drain to a pipe and not through the disposal.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

The store didn't have the badger so I got a similar one.

How do I connect the black piece to the white piece? There are no threads on the black piece.

TIA


----------



## Binkstir (Mar 6, 2009)

With a slip nut and beveled washer like the one on the left pipe.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

MY complaint with the Badger series is they are very noisy. The uooer end ISE's are much quieter. And $200 vs $100.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

lloydb said:


> With a slip nut and beveled washer like the one on the left pipe.


Thanks!

I have a slip nut from the old one, but it falls off, its barely too big, Iw ill head to the store tomorrow and get a smaller one.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

abefroman said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have a slip nut from the old one, but it falls off, its barely too big, Iw ill head to the store tomorrow and get a smaller one.


Actually the one I had worked, looks like they are suppose to tighten themselves as the nut is screwed in.


----------



## Binkstir (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, the nut is always loose until you tighten it. The beveled washer is usually tight enough to keep the nut from falling off the pipe.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

lloydb said:


> Yeah, the nut is always loose until you tighten it. The beveled washer is usually tight enough to keep the nut from falling off the pipe.


Lol, I meant the washer was a hair loose.


----------

